# Soft Proffing: ICC Profile does not show up



## Johngiat (May 7, 2015)

PLEASE IGNORE - I HAVE FOUND THE ANSWER TO MY QUESTION - For those interested, the reason the profile doesn't show up in LR is that it is a CMYK profile and as Victoria's book explains, LR uses shows only RGB profiles

[Since soft proofing is in the develop module, have decided to post here rather than in output.]

I want to soft proof images before sending them to a third party for printing. _(I do understand soft proofing and use it successfully when printing to my own Epson printer)_

I have downloaded the third party's ICC profile but the profile is not available in LR even when I select OTHER to view all the profiles installed on my machine.

I know the profile installed correctly on my computer, because it does appear in Photoshop if I invoke soft proofing there.

I'm assuming that LR is not showing the profile because I do not have this printer installed on my computer. 

Does anyone know if this is the reason that the profile does not show up in LR -- i.e. LR senses that I do not have the printer installed on my system so it shows only profiles for installed printers?

 Is there a work around because I would much prefer soft proofing in LR because it's much more convenient in LR than in Photoshop.

Thanks 

John Giatropoulos


----------

